#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха?

## Аня Привалова

Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха? Насколько я поняла, школа буддизма чистой земли требует наличия веры в их существование. Мне интереесно что это и где оно.

----------

Дифо (01.02.2020)

----------


## Бо

> Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха? Насколько я поняла, школа буддизма чистой земли требует наличия веры в их существование. Мне интереесно что это и где оно.


Для тех кто в них верит - они существуют, для тех кто не верит - не существуют  :Smilie:

----------

Aliona (13.12.2019), Won Soeng (12.12.2019)

----------


## Андреев

Конечно же да. Смысл стремиться к рождению в Сукхавати без веры?

Из "подробное объяснение изначального обета Амида-будды": 




> Без принятия действительного, буквального существования Амида-будды не может
> быть ни Истинной Веры, ни истинного спасения, ни реального рождения в его Чистой
> Земле. Если мы верим в кого-то, это значит, что мы абсолютно уверены в том, что на него
> можно положиться и что он сдержит своё обещание. Кроме того, верить в чьё-то
> обещание означает, что мы также принимаем существование обещавшего. Обещания
> могут быть даны живыми людьми или в нашем случае живым, существующим Амида-буддой, но не неодушевлёнными материальными объектами или вымышленными
> персонажами. Таким образом, мы должны принять Амиду как живого будду, который
> может слышать, видеть и спасать нас, забирая после смерти в свою Чистую Землю.
> 
> ...

----------

Дифо (01.02.2020)

----------


## Anthony

> Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха? Насколько я поняла, школа буддизма чистой земли требует наличия веры в их существование. Мне интереесно что это и где оно.


https://www.torchinov.com/2012/08/27...8%D0%B7%D0%BC/ 





> Буквальное восприятие объемной композиции Сукхавати порождает представление о некоей материальной земле, где можно существовать телесно, но внимательное прочтение текстов показывает, что внешние ассоциации Сукхавати с неким осязаемым садом слишком упрощенны. 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Здесь можно видеть как отклик на представления простых людей о счастье, так и нематериальный характер описываемых явлений. Не случайно говорится, что Сукхавати удалена от нашей земли на мириады других миров, которых столько, сколько песчинок в реке Ганг. Это не материальная «земля», но одна из многочисленных духовных сфер буддийского психокосма. Учение о духовных сферах основано на общих религиозных представлениях о существовании мира невидимого, не воспринимаемого пятью органами чувств, но обладающего для верующих статусом объективной, а не вымышленной реальности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2019), Дифо (01.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2019)

----------


## Дордже

> Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха? Насколько я поняла, школа буддизма чистой земли требует наличия веры в их существование. Мне интереесно что это и где оно.


Вот сутра http://bibleoteca.narod.ru/amitabha.htm
Они существуют в пределах ума, если вас удовлетворит такой ответ.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха? Насколько я поняла, школа буддизма чистой земли требует наличия веры в их существование. Мне интереесно что это и где оно.


Это другое нематериальное измерение. Даже если вы прилетите в это место на космолёте, то ничего не увидите. Но если карма хорошая, то можете даже встретить излучение Амитабхи среди людей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Существует ли Сукхавати и Амитабха? Насколько я поняла, школа буддизма чистой земли требует наличия веры в их существование. Мне интереесно что это и где оно.


Однажды Вы перестанете сомневаться. Путь веры требует определенных привязанностей и воззрений, если их нет - не стоит их имитировать. Путь не состоит из одного лишь аспекта, можно говорить о двух, трех, пяти, ста восьми, восьмидесяти четырех тысячах путей.

Но в конечном итоге вопрос сходится только к тому, что путь это шила, праджня и самадхи. Решимость и уверенность (шила) невозмутимо (самадхи) исследовать (праджня) корни этих бесконечных волнений ума. Остальное - лайфхаки, как развить совершеннство и безупречность в шила, праджня и самадхи. И часто ученики придают слишком большое значение отдельным лайфхакам, применяя не те, к которым готовы и склонны, а те, которые наиболее будоражат воображение.

----------

Дифо (01.02.2020), Игорь Ю (17.12.2019), Монферран (12.12.2019)

----------

